
Code Hero raises over $100,000 for shooter that teaches computer programming - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/02/code-hero-raises-over-100000-for-shooter-that-teaches-computer-programming.ars
======
tluyben2
I sponsored just to watch in unfold ; I think it's very important to teach
people programming. However i'm kind of sceptic how well it will teach coding;
so far it seems too technical without previous knowledge.

